# Superstar New Deal Frame



## Weltmeister (24. August 2008)

Moinsen liebe Bmxer 

das geld sitzt ma wieder locker, ich weiß nicht wohin damit.
ich hab ma überlegt wegen neuen rahmen und trendigeren trendlenker.
jetz ma eben die lokuslektüre durchgeblättert, und da is mir direkt der superstar new deal ins auge gestoßen. 
einer erfahrungen damit gesammelt?weil die geometrie soll ja "etwas" anders sein als herkömlich,wegen dem anderen sitzwinkel.
würd ma gerne eure meinungen bzw andere vorschläge hören. rahmen sollte sich in dem preissegment bewegen, un in weiß erhältlich sein. oberrohr sollte so 20,7 sein, ungefäääähr. bin ca. 1,80 groß.

und zum lenker. einer schon mal nen sweet sweep bar in der hand gehabt?vorrangig den 8,15 trendmaschiene? gewicht is zwar happig ,aber ich brauch was höheres un breiteres als mein french kiss.

danke im vorraus dudes


----------



## RISE (24. August 2008)

Also der Rahmen ist von der Geometrie tatsächlich etwas komplizierter. Durch den 75° Lenkwinkel verkürzt sich der Radstand und der Lenker ist effektiv ein Stück weiter vorne (dürfte sich ggü. 74.5° aber im mm-Bereich bewegen).
Beim Sitzwinkel ist es ähnlich. Ich glaube der hat 69°. Damit wirkt das Oberrohr etwas länger und der Hinterbau etwas kürzer und das hat den Vorteil, dass du einen 20,7" Rahmen hat mit dem üblichen Platz eines 20,7" Rahmens, allerdings ähnlichen Fahreigenschaften wie bei einem 20,5" Rahmen mit 71° Sitzwinkel und ansonsten identischer Geometrie. 
Der Rahmen ist zu Anfang (wie meine gerade versuchte Erklärung) sicher etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Hab bisher entweder nur positives oder nur negatives über die Fahreigenschaften gehört, was sich aber wesentlich an der Tretlagerhöhe entzündet hat. 

Zum Lenker kann ich weiter nichts sagen, außer dass er wohl etwas Upsweep hat, was ich persönlich sehr angenehm finde. Überhaupt sind höhere und breitere Lenker angenehm zu fahren, aber auch hier braucht man eine Umstellung, wenn man von einem Stummellenker kommt. Aber das geht ruckzuck. 

Als Fazit würde ich sagen, dass die Geo des Rahmens recht extrem ist, aber man sein Geld mit Sicherheit auch schlechter anlegen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (25. August 2008)

Ist der "Superstar Light my Fire" nicht ähnlich aufgebaut? Nen Freund (knapp 1,90) von mir fährt den Rahmen und ist super zufrieden damit.

Viel falsch machen kann man da wohl nicht. Ich persönlich find das Fahrverhalten aber etwas komisch.


----------



## Stirni (25. August 2008)

hab auch den LMF.naja fährt sich am anfang komisch aber es geht auf jeden fall klar und ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## Weltmeister (25. August 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Also der Rahmen ist von der Geometrie tatsächlich etwas komplizierter. Durch den 75° Lenkwinkel verkürzt sich der Radstand und der Lenker ist effektiv ein Stück weiter vorne (dürfte sich ggü. 74.5° aber im mm-Bereich bewegen).
> Beim Sitzwinkel ist es ähnlich. Ich glaube der hat 69°. Damit wirkt das Oberrohr etwas länger und der Hinterbau etwas kürzer und das hat den Vorteil, dass du einen 20,7" Rahmen hat mit dem üblichen Platz eines 20,7" Rahmens, allerdings ähnlichen Fahreigenschaften wie bei einem 20,5" Rahmen mit 71° Sitzwinkel und ansonsten identischer Geometrie.
> Der Rahmen ist zu Anfang (wie meine gerade versuchte Erklärung) sicher etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Hab bisher entweder nur positives oder nur negatives über die Fahreigenschaften gehört, was sich aber wesentlich an der Tretlagerhöhe entzündet hat.
> 
> ...


der hat anstatt 71° nur 70° sitzwinkel. hmmm... jetz bin ich am überlegen. naja stummellenker kann man nicht sagen. is ungekürzt, geht eigentlich von der breite.also nen nd mit 21 '' oberrohrlänge wäre dann ca. 20,7,was ich bevorzugen würde.
jetz bin ich mir nur nich sicher mit dem tretlager. was meint ihr,eher wendig oder träge?weil is ja eigentlich nur für straße, un gaaanz selten mal park.
eig schade das der pegless is


----------



## fashizzel (25. August 2008)

ich bin von tiefen tretlager vom frenzy zum 11,8" tretlager vom s3. es fährt sich viel besser.ich fahre sogut wie nur street. es gibt so viel schöne rahmen zur auswahl, also warum sich einen aussuchen mit so seltsamer geometrie.


----------



## Weltmeister (25. August 2008)

weil er mir gefällt  wie gesagt, ich bin für vorschläge offen. nur weiß,20,7",internal headset,euro ,mid oder spanish bb.

ich weiß nicht ob das von meinem 4 seasons hoch oder niedrig is, weil fahrschule. wir sehn uns


----------



## fashizzel (25. August 2008)

subrosa armada, mutiny mystic, wtp electro. die gibts in weiß glaub ich.


----------



## Stirni (25. August 2008)

Colony MVP , KINK Farside, United trinity V3 , WTP electro


----------



## Weltmeister (25. August 2008)

würde mir ja den lofi holen, aber da is wieder so ne sache mit dem preis :/
hmmm ich schlaf mal drüber


----------



## Stirni (25. August 2008)

80euro mehr ! ich dachte das geld sitzt grade locker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (26. August 2008)

fashizzel schrieb:


> ich bin von tiefen tretlager vom frenzy zum 11,8" tretlager vom s3. es fährt sich viel besser.ich fahre sogut wie nur street. es gibt so viel schöne rahmen zur auswahl, also warum sich einen aussuchen mit so seltsamer geometrie.



Hab dieselbe Erfahrung gemacht. Kann dir den Sputnic Stratocaster empfehlen. Komm ich sehr gut mit zurecht.


----------



## Weltmeister (26. August 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> 80euro mehr ! ich dachte das geld sitzt grade locker?


ja un mein lenker?


----------



## wannabe (26. August 2008)

hab das jetzt mal überflogen und lese immer nur seltsame und extreme geo, aber der superstar fährt sich supergeil, warum dann also auf geodaten versteifen?
kauf dir dat mopped wenns dir gefällt


----------



## rider is (26. August 2008)

wannabe schrieb:


> hab das jetzt mal überflogen und lese immer nur seltsame und extreme geo, aber der superstar fährt sich supergeil, warum dann also auf geodaten versteifen?
> kauf dir dat mopped wenns dir gefällt



es liegt immer an der badehose wenn der bauer nicht schwimmen kann!!!

also mir ist es egal ob ein rahmen 19"TT oder  21 " TT hat , ein Lenker 7" oder 9" hoch, das ist egal, wenn du es kanns, dann kanns dus, wenn nich dann nich, da spielt geometrie keine rolle!! einfach weiter üben


----------



## wannabe (27. August 2008)

ich sag nichts anderes, aber ich stimm dir nicht ganz zu. man merkt den unterschied schon ob ein rahmen lang oder kurz ist und der lenker klein oder groß.
das man trotzdem fahren kann ist klar, aber es macht höchstwahrscheinlich nicht soviel spass 

so jetzt pack die badehose wieder ein und schwimm weiter


----------



## N!KMCW!LLE (27. August 2008)

Der Rahmen ist top! Kumprl von mit fährt ihn und kommt super zurecht damit. Aber wenn du eh nur Street fährst wieso dann Pegless Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltmeister (27. August 2008)

ist nicht so mein ding.also ich hab grad ma welche dran, wenn sie ab wären würd mich net stören. is der hier im forum? bzw haste mal nen original bild?


----------



## gmozi (28. August 2008)

Pegless Rahmen, weil pegless Trend ist .....

Ebenso wie Plastpedalen, brakeless fahren und so riesen Geweihe als Lenker 

@ Weltmeister: Bei "Street Trend Maschiene" ist wohl ein "e" zu viel, es sei denn es soll ein Wortspiel sein


----------



## Trailst4R (28. August 2008)

wie soll man bitte nen eindruck von nem rahmen aus dem internet bekommen. entweder er liegt dir nachher oder eben nicht.


----------



## Bampedi (28. August 2008)

no risk - no fun

hauptsache optik läuft

(tretlager von meinem ähnelt dem vom s3, das macht mich froh)


----------



## fit-bmx (29. August 2008)

Also zum Thema Trend kann ich nur eins sagen, klebt den sattel auf euren Rahmen
Will heißen Seatpostless


----------



## Weltmeister (29. August 2008)

fand ich iwie nicht lustig.

und trailst4r oder wie du heißt, ich sehe schon wie viel ahnung du hast. man is ja auch nicht hier im forum oder so um sich über iwelche materialschwächen oder so zu informieren ne ?

und gmozi : ja volle pulle E's neh  und du solls auch schön kommis machen xD der jung braucht was für sein ego


----------



## l0st (30. August 2008)

Den New Deal würd ich keinen Meter für Street hernehmen.Kumpel is der am Steuerrohr gebrochen und der fährt extrem sauber Park.

Würd ich lieber zu sonem tighten neuen Mutiny Shit greifen.Oh yeah.


----------



## Trailst4R (30. August 2008)

> fand ich iwie nicht lustig.
> 
> und trailst4r oder wie du heißt, ich sehe schon wie viel ahnung du hast. man is ja auch nicht hier im forum oder so um sich über iwelche materialschwächen oder so zu informieren ne ?
> 
> und gmozi : ja volle pulle E's neh und du solls auch schön kommis machen xD der jung braucht was für sein ego



ich hab gar keine ahnung...

ich schau nur gern die bilder hier an. und ich mag die netten leute hier.


----------



## Weltmeister (30. August 2008)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> ich hab gar keine ahnung...
> 
> ich schau nur gern die bilder hier an. und ich mag die netten leute hier.


dann frag ich halt mal so. wovon gehst du aus ,wenn du dir einen dir unbekannten,neuen rahmen zulegen willst? preis ,gewicht und firma?

das vom lost hat schon mal eher geholfen.werd ich wohl weiter schauen müssen


----------



## l0st (31. August 2008)

Ich würd dir einfach mal raten deinen kollegen mal das rad zu ziehen für ne halbe stunde oderso und mal paar geos fahren. danach kannste dir ja anhand von dem was dir gefallen hat was raussuchenIst ja eh alles relativ gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (25. September 2008)

Bei diesem Rahmen wurde der von anderen Herstellern häufig vewndete 71° Sattelrohr-Winkel auf 70° geändert.
Das bedeutet, dass das Sattelrohr weiter nach hinten geneigt ist.
Das dadurch entstehende längere Oberrohr bei einem ''New Deal Frame'' mit 21'' Oberrohr-Länge entsprichteinem 20.7'' / 20.8''Rahmen mit 71° Sattelrohr-Winkel!
Der ''New Deal Frame'' mit 20.7'' Oberrohr-Länge entspricht einem 20.4'' / 20.5'' Rahmen mit 71° Sattelrohr-Winkel.
Der ''New Deal Frame'' mit 21.4'' Oberrohr-Länge entspricht einem 21.1'' / 21.2'' Rahmen mit 71° Sattelrohr-Winkel


mir war mal langweilig da hab ich des einfach mal aus'm magazin abgeschrieben-100% Handarbeit!!


----------



## Stirni (25. September 2008)

Sehr geehrter Herr Heup,

dieses wussten wir bereits.

Gruss

Ihr Stirni


----------

